# Crimson Fists



## Rarka (Nov 15, 2011)

Hey guys,
 New to the forum, but I'm very impressed with what people have posted in their army blogs, nice work! 
 I figure I'd start a project log of my own, since I'm revisiting my Crimson Fists from scratch. So far I've only finished one Scout Squad and a Land Speeder Storm, a second scout squad is painted and now just needs highlighting.


This is my army so far, the Rhino is in pieces (reconstructing, the previous owner was poor at building tanks), and I still have a Vindicator and 10 Scout bikes to buy. The only models who are finished painting are the Land Speeder and Scouts, the rest need a redo  











 This is my list so far, its exactly 1,750 pts, haven't had a chance to play it yet but I'm more interested in it's fluff and overrall looks than how it plays. (Fun/hobby > winning games)
 -- HQ --
 Pedro Kantor
 -- Elites --
 Sternguard Veteran Squad (x5)
Power Weapon
 Sternguard Veteran Squad (x10)
Power Weapon
 Dreadnaught
Multi-Melta, Close Combat Arm, Drop Pod
 -- Troops --
 Scout Squad (x5)
Snipers, Missile Launcher
 Scout Squad (x10)
Shotguns, Heavy Bolter
Scout Squad (x5)
Bolters, Heavy Bolter
 -- Fast Attack --
 Land Speeder Storm
 Scout Bike Squad (x5)
x3 Grenade Launchers
 Scout bike Squad (x6)
x3 Grenade Launchers
 -- Heavy Support --
 Whirlwind
 Predator
Autocannon, Heavy Bolter Sponsons
 Vindicator
 -- Dedicated Transports --
 Rhino
 Razorback
Heavy Bolter
 ---
 The tactical idea is your usual "Scouts causing havoc with their variety of special rules", while Pedro and his Sternguard look after objectives (or wherever they're needed). Meanwhile the heavy support units blow apart anything scary while the Dreadnaught drops in where he'll cause the most damage. I like to think it'll be fairly versatile.
 
The fluff idea, is a force heavy in Scouts and Sternguard, due to the Rynn's World tragedy and the majority of Crimson Fists left over are Veterans or new recruits.
 
I'd love to hear some feedback or constructive critisism on my list or models, much appreciated.
 Thanks for your time


----------



## Rarka (Nov 15, 2011)

I wanted to post this in a separate post to my first, just to make it easier on the eyes 

Land Speeder Storm project:

I wanted to have a bit of fun with my Storm, so I played around with some pinning ideas and managed this:


















Now the Scouts can be removed and placed on bases in the space of 2 minutes of fiddling.  Its a great way to get an extra Scout squad out of your Speeder kit!

And this was the test model for my army's paint scheme, a Sterguard Sergeant:










Feedback and constructive critisism is more than appreciated, thanks! :biggrin:


----------



## troybuckle (Nov 24, 2010)

I like the deep blue color your using, nice start to your plog!


----------



## Edges (Aug 26, 2010)

Can't say I can offer too much help on the army list, but I love the highlighting on the land speeder, nice and clean.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

The scouts on the bases look a bit odd because of their poses but it is a great idea none the less. Looking forward to seeing more of this.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

I agree with the others. Things are looking good! The Land Speeder Storm is especially nice. Looking forward to seeing more.


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

i love the land speeder idea mate  +rep


----------



## Moonschwine (Jun 13, 2011)

Nice vehicle highlighting. I really like the blue and reds you have but feel you need to bring a 3rd colour in to really make the models "pop* out. At the moment the silvers and whites create a dulling effect and a bright colour will help offset that. Consider bright greens, yellows or rich oranges on smaller details to compliment and bring the rest of the miniature out.

Other than that great stuff!


----------



## Rarka (Nov 15, 2011)

Ok so its been a while, and I haven't gotten a great deal of painting done... (Playing too much Space Marine and DoW2 :biggrin: )

But, here's my Whirlwind:


















And 3/5 scouts: (Painting that damned fist on tiny shoulder plates is tricky!)


















Hopefully have at least another tank and a sternguard squad finished by end of the week.

Feedback and CC greatly appreciated!


----------



## KjellThorngaard (Oct 4, 2010)

I have always liked the CF paint scheme and like what you have going on here. The poses are a bit strange, but using what you got is a great idea. Keep up the work and share some more.


----------



## Rarka (Nov 15, 2011)

Hey all,

Been a while, but here's my first squad of Sternguard Veterans finished


----------

